# Single Barrel Slimlines



## splinter99 (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking back over some of the old posts I finaly figured out how this was done..Thanks everyone for your inspiration 







Single Barrel slimline in Paduk and blackwood
ca/blo finish


----------



## leehljp (Aug 21, 2007)

Now THAT is a nice looking slimline! Sure to be duplicated! Beautiful finish too! WOW!


----------



## laurie sullivan (Aug 21, 2007)

you know we will copy it, but I guess thats what we do is share and I thank you for your beautiful,beautiful pen.

laurie


----------



## gketell (Aug 21, 2007)

man that is an outstanding looking pen!!!!!
GK


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 21, 2007)

too nice to just be a "slimline"... very pretty.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 21, 2007)

That IS pretty!


----------



## txbatons (Aug 21, 2007)

slimNICE! Yep, that style will start showing up a lot around here. I think it's a marketing conspiracy by the often downtrodden slimline makers to create a fresh buzz over the kits! [}]


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txbatons_
> <br />slimNICE! Yep, that style will start showing up a lot around here. I think it's a marketing conspiracy by the often downtrodden slimline makers to create a fresh buzz over the kits! [}]


I think it's great!  We newbies are thinking outside the box, trying new things.... only to find out they have all been done before.  But at least we're having fun and thinking and who knows, one of us might just come up with a design or look that has not been done before!


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 21, 2007)

That is one nice looking pen, awesome finish from what I can see too!! Great Job []


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 21, 2007)

Beautiful pen, nice work.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 21, 2007)

Beautiful finish, I can see the shine from over here![8D][8D] Lovely work![]


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 21, 2007)

Great pen. You finish is one of the best I've seen.


----------



## NavyDiver (Aug 21, 2007)

Nicely done!  What did you use for an accent between the woods?


----------



## splinter99 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone..Eric, those are used Harbor Freight gift cards(credit cards)
I had them save the redeemed ones for me and in a week, brought home about 200 of them


----------



## kkwall (Aug 21, 2007)

[8D]Nice pen. Wonderful finish.[]


----------



## leehljp (Aug 21, 2007)

Do you have a tutorial, or is there a specific tutorial here that you used? I did a search on this forum and only found three that listed "single barrel slimline." None gave a tutorial or basic description of how it is done. I think I could do it from experimenting but I know it would be a lot of trail and error.

A Tutorial would help and I personally think it would be a great addition to the archives.


----------



## sparhawk (Aug 21, 2007)

Really like that pen. Any chance you remember the post that helped you figure it out?


----------



## splinter99 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hank..I'll try to explain..only the upper brass tube is glued to the blank..the bottom 
brass tube is assembled (insert nib and transmission) this will then just push into the finished wooden barrel( the top of the transmission presses into the bottom of the brass tube and that holds it together) the ink cartridge is retracted bty twisting the nib

hope that helps


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 21, 2007)

Harold, You did an awesome job on that pen.  I love the woods you chose, the design and that finish is great.  I can't wait to try and see if I can make one.


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 21, 2007)

way to bring back the style harold... i've been wanting to turn one like that and you had definitely provided the inspiration! kudos, it's a real beauty.


----------



## sparhawk (Aug 22, 2007)

That makes sense. Thanks a lot ,now i willhave to try one.


----------



## keapople (Aug 22, 2007)

Harold;

Thanks for the explanation...nice work...
One question: did you use a temporary brass tube in the bottem when you turned it? Seems like it would be pretty fragile on the lathe...

Kirby


----------



## splinter99 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry I didnt answer you sooner Kirby but yes I did use a temporary tube while turning it.
Thanks everyone for all the wonderfull comments


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice work Harold.  I just got my question answered (how to retract pen).  Some day.....
Rob


----------



## RussFairfield (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice pen. I just saw it tonight. Good to see someone doing something different with the SlimLine kit.


----------

